# Leaving NZ for Canada



## Bianca de V (May 18, 2008)

We presently live in Christchurch, NZ. I will be blogging about our move from NZ to Canada, will post a link in days to come. I love NZ, have made many dear friends....

****Remainder of post deleted. Read the forum rules. This isn't a place to advertise your goods unless you become a premium member and use the market place area***


----------



## ravi.punjwani (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Bianca,

Pl share something more on your decision to move.
What triggered your move and what did you find more prospective in Canada as compared to NZ?

It's a dream for many to settle down in NZ. For sure there must be a bigger dream of yours, to move to Canada.


----------

